# B14 Carbon Fiber Eyebrows ?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is anyone interested in these anymore ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> you also keep in mind about the fabricating and work that has been put into these.. as well as the quality.


yup, i have seen them, and they are well worth the price.......i *personly* have no need for them though. but for any car with a C/F hood, or liu's crystal head lamps. these are a must and will add that extra "flare" and make the front end extra clean :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

As a reccomendation for the (maxima, 200sx, sentra, etc.) eyebrows, the 'bridge of the nose' part should not drop below the hoodline/grilline. It should cut with it to complete the OEM look. When it drops below it looks sloppy.

Seth


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

i dont have a b14 but if i did i would for sure pick up a set. they looked great. i would be intrested in a set for an nx though.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I may be interested, but haven't seen the pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i assume i could get fiberglass eyebrows instead, right? if so,im in


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pic


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice. Now it's a definite maybe  Gonna hafta get some new lights and corners first, though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Pic
> http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2002-7/34395/car058.jpg


thanks jay for the pic ! :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i assume i could get fiberglass eyebrows instead, right? if so,im in


of course ! :thumbup: i jes wanted to see who interested so i can arrange a gb for you guys.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> of course ! :thumbup: i jes wanted to see who interested so i can arrange a gb for you guys.


coo, can you arrange the group buy with the syndicate grill too, kinda like a package deal for those who would want it. It just seems more complete like that :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> thanks jay for the pic ! :thumbup:


No problemhere another one


----------



## DDsRide (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm interested in them, I'd kinda like to see them with the lucino grill to see how they line up with that. I was holding out 'til June when you get your stealth corners in, so I could get the stealth headlamps, corners, lucino grill, and eyebrows all together(I'd also have more money saved up by then!)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

now that my car is back yes I'm interested.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

yes im interested also. they really finish off the front end alot.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i'm interested

would look good on my stealthy b14 sentra


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

post the link when you get the gb going -can it be for both fiberglass too though?
while you're probably gunna read this... what happened to the 1 piece headlights, don't you sell them?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

we do sell the 1 peice.. if you want it check out my section in the sponsor section.

thanks.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I don't even know why you posted a poll dogg, Git Er Done I'm in.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

when can we expect the GB?


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

would like to know the same thing and how long it would take to make them for us.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

theres like 10 of us, is that enough?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

posted in gb section.. for b14 and b15 both same price.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=89865


----------

